# My New Labs



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I went for my usual 8 week check and got my new levels. This was my second round of lab work with the new endo, who orders FT3, FT4 and TSH. I haven't changed my dosage of Synthroid at all in about 4 months now, but things seem to be changing a bit and I wanted to see what everyone thought.

7/13/2012 labs:
TSH 1.58 (range 0.4-4.50)
FT3 3.1 (range 2-4.4)
FT4 1.53 (range .8-1.8)

9/18/2012 labs:
TSH 2.58 (range 0.4-4.50)
FT3 3.0 (range 2-4.4)
FT4 1.17 (range .8-1.8)

I've put on some weight in the last few weeks and have been more run down than usual, so I'm thinking I need to have my Synthroid increased?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jenny v said:


> I went for my usual 8 week check and got my new levels. This was my second round of lab work with the new endo, who orders FT3, FT4 and TSH. I haven't changed my dosage of Synthroid at all in about 4 months now, but things seem to be changing a bit and I wanted to see what everyone thought.
> 
> 7/13/2012 labs:
> TSH 1.58 (range 0.4-4.50)
> ...


I certainly agree. How much Synthroid are you on now?

Geez! TSH went way up!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Andros, I've been on 75 mcg of Synthroid for about 4 months now (was on 65mcg for years before that).

I've been trying to think of reasons why my TSH jumped and my FT4 tanked (other than my Hashi's); I haven't been doing anything different, same stress levels, same diet, same exercise plan, haven't missed any medications, no illnesses.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jenny v said:


> Andros, I've been on 75 mcg of Synthroid for about 4 months now (was on 65mcg for years before that).
> 
> I've been trying to think of reasons why my TSH jumped and my FT4 tanked (other than my Hashi's); I haven't been doing anything different, same stress levels, same diet, same exercise plan, haven't missed any medications, no illnesses.


It could be that your thyroid is totally frittered out. Maybe an ultra-sound would give a clue?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> It could be that your thyroid is totally frittered out. Maybe an ultra-sound would give a clue?


 I'm thinking that must be it, since I can't put my finger on anything else. I had an ultrasound in July and it's basically honeycombed looking and covered in very small nodules; typical Hashi's, I think.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jenny v said:


> I'm thinking that must be it, since I can't put my finger on anything else. I had an ultrasound in July and it's basically honeycombed looking and covered in very small nodules; typical Hashi's, I think.


That is typical Hashi's. I think that critter is fried thus necessating further titration of your Synthroid.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi Jenny, bless your heart! That awful hashis just really eats up our thyroid doesn't it? I had six dose changes between feb. and august. When I first went on Synthroid I had an improvement in feeling semi normal for a few days...but the rest of the time none of the doses seemed to make a big difference...I hope a dose change does the trick for you girl! O.k. we are going to have a low of 60 here - so I know you are going to be feeling some Fall weather! ENJOY it and get to feeling better!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Thanks, Texaschick! My endo has upped my Synthroid to 88 mcgs and I go in for labs again in 8 weeks. We'll see if this helps!

It's in the 60's at night down there? It's darn hot again up here in Dallas! Highs in the mid 90's and it only gets down to the 70's at night; I hate this last gasp of summer, bring on fall already!


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Jenny - I hope you are feeling better! I go in for my labs Tuesday (first since surgery) and I see my ENT on Friday...I have dropped some weight, have energy - feel great/sleep great...so I can't wait to see where I am and if I need to be tweaked...I figure after having six changes in 6 mos. with meds before - well who knows? It'll all work out...might take a while but I have no doubt we'll get there!

Well our cool front has come and gone...it was nice while it lasted! Good thing is humidity is not bad! Do you do the Arboretum in the Fall? I just love it! Have a great wkend - stay cool!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Texaschick, I actually live not 5 minutes away from the arboretum! I'm two blocks from the lake, too, so when the weather is cooler (and I'm feeling better) I'll take my dog on hikes around the lake and to see the ducks.

I hope your appointment goes well; I'll be interested to see how your labs look now, too, since your thyroid is out and you seem to be feeling great. That's my goal, too!


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Jenny, thank you! Ohhhhhh Jenny you lucky girl!!!!! What a BEAUTIFUL spot you are in!!!! I miss the Big D area! Eventually want to get back up there...I spend a lot of time looking on Ebby! lol...

Jenny your goal is in my prayers! You will get there!!! Have a great week!!!


----------

